# Baking Soda & Bicarb



## advoca (Apr 6, 2006)

What is the difference between Baking Soda and Bicarbonate of soda?

I always thought they were the same?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2006)

They are one and the same.  No difference. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## velochic (Apr 6, 2006)

When we moved to Munich, one thing that got me was Single-acting baking powder. As you thought, baking soda is the same as bicarbonate of soda. But bicarbonate means it can have two rises... and ultimately means the difference between single-acting and double-acting (what you get in the US) baking *powder*.  One dry acid (single-acting) or two dry acids (double-acting, or just regular baking powder in the US).  Confusing, huh??  

I still don't know when I need to use soda vs. single-acting powder vs. double-acting powder (which I haven't found here).


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2006)

v-chic. I think you got your explanations are a little confused.  Bicarbonate of soda is the chemical name for baking soda.  It is not what makes baking powder double acting.

Single acting baking powder is a combination of baking soda, cream of tartar and some salt.  Another chemical is added to make it double acting.

The first reaction occurs when the powder gets wet and the second occurs when the powder is heated.


----------



## velochic (Apr 6, 2006)

I humbly bow to your expertise...

With hat in hand.

I was wrong.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 7, 2006)

V-chic, here most baking powder is double acting.

If you tell us the ingredients in your baking powder we might be able to sort it out (was a chemist, not a food chemist, many years ago).

I guess it is worth a try.

Sometimes I don't get on here for a while, for many reasons.

Am not ignoring you, just busy.

Take care.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 7, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> v-chic. I think you got your explanations are a little confused. Bicarbonate of soda is the chemical name for baking soda. It is not what makes baking powder double acting.
> 
> Single acting baking powder is a combination of baking soda, cream of tartar and some salt. Another chemical is added to make it double acting.
> 
> The first reaction occurs when the powder gets wet and the second occurs when the powder is heated.


 
I couldn't have said it better myself.  You do such a good job with your explanations.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed fo the North


----------



## Rom (Aug 14, 2007)

Recipes with this ingredient occasionally confuse me, I know they are the same and the recipe goes and says - add 1/2 tsp of one *AND* 1/2 of the other...r they confused big time or what?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 14, 2007)

Rom...you are kinda sorta mixing apples and oranges.  Let me see if I can clarify.

Baking soda IS bicarbonate of soda.

What you might be thinking about as the OTHER "soda" is actually baking powder, which is a mixture of bicarbonate of soda and cream of tartar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rom (Aug 15, 2007)

LOL u mght be right   i will have to double check if i can find the recipe and see LOLLL


----------



## Caine (Aug 15, 2007)

Quite a few recipes will call for both baking soda and baking powder, usually because baking soda is a base and needs an acid for it to react with, and although there is/are some acidic ingredient(s) in the recipe, it is not enough for the baking soda  to react with substantially, so the baking powder, which carries it's own acid in the form of cream of tartar (no, you can NOT use tartar sauce instead!) with it.


----------

